# Sestos Pid



## Kingbrownbrewing (3/1/13)

I know there has been a lot of mention about these in different threads, but I think now with so many people taking advantage of Nev's awesome and cheap HERMs system, that there should be a dedicated thread to this type of PID.

You can buy them on ebay for around $40 delivered.

They have about a million settings and the instructions are in Chingrish.

I believe that they are a good controller if programmed right, but contrary to what everyone previously has advised, the auto-tune is not the definitive word on them.

Yes, I used auto tune to get it to keep my temp within 0.1 degree for my mash, which is exactly what I wanted, but if you want to do specific rests/ increase your ramp time for mashout etc, then some more things need to be adjusted.

I have a system that with a dodgy chinese STC was getting 1.5-2 degrees p/minute ramp time, and when I change only the PIDs the ramp time is lucky to be 0.5 degrees p/minute.

Has anyone else figured out how to speed up the ramp time?

I know it has something to do with output percentage and control type, but I cant figure out what these settings should be.

Please ask/ answer or just comment on these PIDs in this thread.


----------



## Edak (3/1/13)

any link for us to click for information on which model?


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (3/1/13)

Here is the link to it:

it

Although I think they are all much of a muchness....

D1S-VR-220 is the one I have.

They are an auberins knock off.


----------



## QldKev (3/1/13)

Have you got 
Ctrl = 3
run = 1
ctl <= 4
CF = 2

Then ensure you are in AT mode

QldKev

edit: Also worth having a read of this post


----------



## dmac80 (3/1/13)

If they are similar to the auber instruments pid you may be able to program it to operate a relay output on a negative temperature deviation, and use the output relay to drive another relay (i'd doubt the alarm relay would be rated to 10 A) which would have contacts in parallel with the ssr and drive the element on till the temp deviation is eliminated. Then the PID will be able to take over from there.

I think you may have trouble getting the appropriate settings to control temp accurately at rests AND also ramp quickly.

Cheers
Dan

Edit:Clarity


----------



## IainMcLean (3/1/13)

subscribed...


----------



## drifting79 (13/3/13)

any more info on this subject I have recently purchased i sestos controller i will be using this on my herms system in the HLT
it sounds like its ok for a single step infusion but i would have liked to at least mash out with the controller also even a few options for step mashing if the recipe required.

brew dude are you using this PID for your system and is there a lamens instruction sheet that i can go by to set up mine once i have it all put together ?


----------



## Tex083 (14/3/13)

One question: What type of thermocouple are you using?
I have the RTD on my auber PID, You CANNOT lengthen the cable on a K-Type. The probe is set for resistance and changing the length can mess with it. Using a 3 wire RTD solves this as 2 wiers calculate the resistance in the circut then the 3rd measures temp.
I REALLY want to find a cheaper suplier of the RTD sensors as the Auber ones are expensive and take a long time to arrive.
Cheers
Tex


----------



## keifer33 (14/3/13)

Tex083 said:


> One question: What type of thermocouple are you using?
> I have the RTD on my auber PID, You CANNOT lengthen the cable on a K-Type. The probe is set for resistance and changing the length can mess with it. Using a 3 wire RTD solves this as 2 wiers calculate the resistance in the circut then the 3rd measures temp.
> I REALLY want to find a cheaper suplier of the RTD sensors as the Auber ones are expensive and take a long time to arrive.
> Cheers
> Tex


I am planning on getting 2 of these Tex, dont know if they suit your needs. http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/220998241338?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## QldKev (14/3/13)

keifer33 said:


> I am planning on getting 2 of these Tex, dont know if they suit your needs. http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/220998241338?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


The Auber version is $8 + post more. With the Auber one you can disconnect it from the base, making clean ups easier. I think paying for the convenience is worth it.


----------



## Tex083 (14/3/13)

Im with Kev, I just looked at the Auber website and they now offer a "deluxe" version with detachable probe and stainless braid for the cable.
I was looking at the electric brewery website when I brought mine. The detachable option was not there  I wish I had the ability to detach from my HEX just to make cleaning easier.

Might get a ebay PID and just the probes from Auber.
I made a pannel mount out of a 4 pin XLR mic plug and socket, I couldnt find the stainless braid to go over the cable. Getting it all in one is great!

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/RTD-Pt100-ohm-Probe-Sensor-L-50mm-PT-NPT-1-2-Thread-with-Lead-Wire-6-56ft-/330880579868?pt=AU_Electronics_Accessories_Wires_Cables&hash=item4d0a04f91c
RTD sensor out of China $22.69 free postage. Beats the US one by $0.80

Ebay had no RTD sensors when I built my PID control.


----------



## keifer33 (14/3/13)

QldKev said:


> The Auber version is $8 + post more. With the Auber one you can disconnect it from the base, making clean ups easier. I think paying for the convenience is worth it.


True, I will take my 'stinge' hat off and get the deluxe.


----------



## drifting79 (15/3/13)

I just ordered the upgraded option from auburns but will be using the sestos pid 
From fleabay saving 10 bux shoulda really gone all auburns but anyway I will work it out 
I have asked before but is there an easy operation tutorial for this sestos bugger
I haven't built my controller yet but shouldn't be to long I will make a tutorial to build the unit 
Once I have all the parts it's the driving of the damn thing I am worried about 

Can you do a manual step mash with it ?


----------



## QldKev (16/3/13)

cooperville said:


> I just ordered the upgraded option from auburns but will be using the sestos pid
> From fleabay saving 10 bux shoulda really gone all auburns but anyway I will work it out
> I have asked before but is there an easy operation tutorial for this sestos bugger
> I haven't built my controller yet but shouldn't be to long I will make a tutorial to build the unit
> ...



My HERMS is a Sestos pid / Auber probe. The manual that comes with the pid is broken English, but I could understand it. About the only thing that got me after doing a auto tune and I went to do a mash I put it into run mode. When the run led is on it doesn't seem to be a normal pid, it seems to be force the output on 100%. Keep that run led off and it works perfect. I also have a stc-1000 RIMS on the same system, and thought it would throw the pid out. I set the RIMS 2c below the target temp and I do manual step mashes all the time and it works no problems at all.

QldKev


----------



## drifting79 (16/3/13)

G'day Kev nice to meet you 
Sounds like you have got it sorted out 
A few Qs i take it you are running two elements on your system is this right one for the RIMS(stc-1000)
And one for the BOP (Sestos PID)correct me if I'm wrong do you have any links to your set up so I could get a better idea of how your
Running the system 

Any advice much appreciated


----------



## QldKev (16/3/13)

Yep 2 elements for the mash tun. 1 in the HERMS, and one in the internal RIMS. I did start with just the internal RIMS, but I found 2400w on the size of the system was not enough power to heat up the wort between steps fast enough.

I've got a few you tube videos showing the setup, some are a bit old now.  is talking about the internal RIMS, but you see the HERMS (white pvc tube, or HERM-IT) at the beginning of the video. Have a look around the videos and there are some systems overviews. You will see I actually have 2 systems, the 3V and also a 1V for single sized brews. The 3V is also fully electric these days. I should probably make an up to date system overview. Also I think in the videos I was still running a stc-1000 to control the RIMS.

edit:  has some good footage of the system a bit more recent including the fully electric conversion

QldKev


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (16/3/13)

Hey QLDKev,

Can you tell me what your other settings are at for your sestos?

Diff, op1 etc


----------



## QldKev (17/3/13)

Not sure about Diff on a Sestos, do you mean dF, or the P setting?

http://www.sestos-hk.com/english/download/d1s-en.pdf




HI AL 9999
Lo AL -1999
dH AL 9999
dL AL 9999
dF 0.0
Ctrl 3
--- pid settings ---
M 50 9999
P 3040
t 76
--- end pid ---
Ctl 26
Sn 21
dl P 2
dl L 0
dl H 1000
SC 0.0
oP 1 0
oP L 0
oP H 100
AL P 0
CF 2
Addr 1
bA ud 9600
dl 0
run 1
Loc 40
EP 1 nonE
EP 2 nonE
EP 3 nonE
EP 4 nonE
EP 5 nonE
EP 6 nonE
EP 7 nonE
EP 8 nonE


edit: Don't forget the pid settings will be specific to my system, and may not be correct for your one


----------

